# Britain's Got Talent



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder what joys we have in store for us tonight? Not too sure about having the Hoff and Michael Mackintyre as judges, not really keen on either of them.


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2011)

Nor me It will take some getting used to having no Piers or Simon on the judging panel.


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 16, 2011)

Michael and David could be the reason i switch off this year


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 16, 2011)

im not too keen on the hoff...............a bit too cheesy, but i have an open mind......


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 16, 2011)

The Hoff is so bad he thinks he's good and I don't find Michael McKintire at all funny. They are both their own number one fans and I fail to see how any of the pannel can sit in judgement of other peoples talent, or lack of it. It might become even more of a pantomime than ever. I'll give it a go but don't hold out much hope this year. XXXXX


----------



## FM001 (Apr 16, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> The Hoff is so bad he thinks he's good and I don't find Michael McKintire at all funny. They are both their own number one fans and I fail to see how any of the pannel can sit in judgement of other peoples talent, or lack of it. It might become even more of a pantomime than ever. I'll give it a go but don't hold out much hope this year. XXXXX





Totally agree with what you have wrote.  Watched Micheal McIntyre for the first time a few back, couldn't for life of me understand why the audience were laughing and decided to switch off after 30 mins, he seems a pleasant enough chap but as a comedian I just don't get him.

Looking forward to BGT, the acts with the dogs are by far my favourite, remember Gin and its owner from 2009, they were superb and should have won that year, never ceases to amaze me how well they train these dogs, the best my dogs will do is sit down when commanded.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

I wonder how many dance groups will be entering this year - or gymnasts?


----------



## FM001 (Apr 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wonder how many dance groups will be entering this year - or gymnasts?




Too many if you ask me, got a little bored with them all last year but do admire their talents.


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2011)

toby said:


> Totally agree with what you have wrote.  Watched Micheal McIntyre for the first time a few back, couldn't for life of me understand why the audience were laughing and decided to switch off after 30 mins, he seems a pleasant enough chap but as a comedian I just don't get him.
> 
> Looking forward to BGT, the acts with the dogs are by far my favourite, remember Gin and its owner from 2009, they were superb and should have won that year, never ceases to amaze me how well they train these dogs, the best my dogs will do is sit down when commanded.



I agree Toby r.e the dogs always look forward to seeing them,one should win the whole thing IMO.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 16, 2011)

I never started watching it in the first place and if I did now it would only be to see Mike McIntyre.

Opportunity Kocks (oops That was a genuine typo but I think it was Freudian so I'll leave it now!) was dire enough to put me off talent shows for life and it appears from the glimpses I have seen over the years that we haven't really moved on much over the last 30? 40? years, have we! 

Where's the ROFL smiley?


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wonder how many dance groups will be entering this year - or gymnasts?



Don't quote me as I seem to be breaking my brain in for a geriatric these days  But I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that they'd barred street dancers this year....or at least strictly limmited them. XXXXX


----------



## margie (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know if she is on tonight but here is a contestant.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...p-girl-Alex-Griffiths-dances-21-years-on.html

When I read the story I recognised her Mother's name.


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wonder how many dance groups will be entering this year - or gymnasts?



Read in paper there isnt going to be as many , because show has been dominated by these


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Michael Mcintyre.  I rarely ever watch this show, but I might just to see how he does.


----------



## Monica (Apr 16, 2011)

I only ever watch the beginning of any talent shows, simply to see people embarass themselves. It always makes me wonder how family and friends can encourage those people (we actually encourage my OH to go on it for the fun factor, he's terrible, can't sing, can't dance)
 After that, I'm not interested anymore.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 16, 2011)

margie said:


> I don't know if she is on tonight but here is a contestant.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...p-girl-Alex-Griffiths-dances-21-years-on.html
> 
> When I read the story I recognised her Mother's name.



I remeber the story well...  They were aslo talking about it again on the radio this afternoon.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh dear  I hope it gets better!


----------



## margie (Apr 16, 2011)

The auditions took place at the Liverpool Empire Theatre. The Royal Variety Show was held there in 2008.

At this stage you'll always get the odd - Mary was as good as her word though a unique act well I've never seen someone dancing and playing the mouth organ at the same time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha! The dogs were the only thing worth watching so far!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

Stephen Hall was genius, made me laugh!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear, we're all different aren't we?  I LOVE Michael McIntyre as a stand up comedian, I don't enjoy animal acts at all, and I could watch street dance acts all day!!  Sadly, not one of the acts (missed the beginning, may have missed a total star!) got me even the tiniest bit excited tonight.

Oh yeah, and I miss Simon loads! 

xx


----------



## margie (Apr 17, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Oh dear, we're all different aren't we?  I LOVE Michael McIntyre as a stand up comedian, I don't enjoy animal acts at all, and I could watch street dance acts all day!!  Sadly, not one of the acts (missed the beginning, may have missed a total star!) got me even the tiniest bit excited tonight.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I miss Simon loads!
> 
> xx



Helen - I read that Simon will be back for the live shows.


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2011)

cant believe the trash there putting through, the guy on guitar that did fast cars was the only decent one


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 17, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Stephen Hall was genius, made me laugh!



yep - this years stavros flatley!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2011)

SATURDAY 23RD APRIL

Wow, that impressionist was brilliant, hope he goes a long way in the comp.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

HelenP said:


> SATURDAY 23RD APRIL
> 
> Wow, that impressionist was brilliant, hope he goes a long way in the comp.
> 
> xx



There has been some really excellent talent tonight - I'm shocked! The Pie Jesu girl could have sing without the dog for me, her voice was beautiful  Ditto for the impressionist, and that body popper was astonishing!  I would say he's a cert for the final if he can come up with some more good routines.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

HelenP said:


> SATURDAY 23RD APRIL
> 
> Wow, that impressionist was brilliant, hope he goes a long way in the comp.
> 
> xx



There has been some really excellent talent tonight - I'm shocked! Ted and his granddaughter were great. The Pie Jesu girl could have sung without the dog for me, her voice was beautiful  Ditto for the impressionist, and that body popper was astonishing!  I would say he's a cert for the final if he can come up with some more good routines.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmm, just the impressionist and the body popper guy for me.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Hmmm, just the impressionist and the body popper guy for me.
> 
> xx



The guy at the end was entertaining though! I wonder what else he could do though, now the cat is out of the bag?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There has been some really excellent talent tonight - I'm shocked! The Pie Jesu girl could have sing without the dog for me, her voice was beautiful  Ditto for the impressionist, and that body popper was astonishing!  I would say he's a cert for the final if he can come up with some more good routines.



couldn't agree more about the singer and the dog- she had a beautiful voice, but the dog whimpering just made me want to puke!

The matrix dancer was great, and the nursery rhyme singer was superb!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 24, 2011)

By far last nights BGT was the best show I can recall for talent, I loved the young girl with the howling dog and thought she had a beautiful voice, the impressionist was really funny and if he keeps that standard up he could be in the final, still not sure about Hoff and McIntyre.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 24, 2011)

Thinking about the impressionist - his delivery was great, but I didn't like his impressions that much - his ant and dec sounded a bit more like Rhod Gilbert and Richie Benaud...


----------



## HelenP (Apr 24, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Thinking about the impressionist - his delivery was great, but I didn't like his impressions that much - his ant and dec sounded a bit more like Rhod Gilbert and Richie Benaud...



I liked his Ant, but the Dec was a little too 'fay' for me, although I spose he had to emphasise Ant's harsher voice and Dec's softer one, to diffferentiate.  However, I thought his Kevin Webster was inspired!

xx


----------



## ThunderBolt (Apr 24, 2011)

Hoff... OK he's a pranny, but a laughable one. The other fella? I'll refrain from saying due to forum guidelines. Just think of a list of **** words!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

The 12 year old singer was very good last night. The little girl with the snake was cute, but I wonder what she can do next? Thought the session guitarist wasn't particularly special, not a great singer or a great song.


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

The 12 yr old was a gret way to end the show, and the out of the blue lot were good also


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Steffie said:


> The 12 yr old was a gret way to end the show, and the out of the blue lot were good also



Were they the blokes singing the Gaga song? I missed the start of them but they did come across well and should be able to come up with some more surprises. Worst of the night was the 'artist' removing and painting with his underpants - ewwww!


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Were they the blokes singing the Gaga song? I missed the start of them but they did come across well and should be able to come up with some more surprises. Worst of the night was the 'artist' removing and painting with his underpants - ewwww!



Yes the lads from Oxford, I could not believe they put Tracey through the dancer or what she constrooed as dancing I just thought it was a mess.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Yes the lads from Oxford, I could not believe they put Tracey through the dancer or what she constrooed as dancing I just thought it was a mess.



I'd forgotten about her! She was mildly amusing, but in a pitying kind of way.  I'm sure they see much better dancers that they don't put through at this stage.


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'd forgotten about her! She was mildly amusing, but in a pitying kind of way.  I'm sure they see much better dancers that they don't put through at this stage.



LOL.I much preferred Louis being back as well, im not a fan of the Hoff so it was nice to have him away.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Steffie said:


> LOL.I much preferred Louis being back as well, im not a fan of the Hoff so it was nice to have him away.



You would have thought he might 'get' a few more of the acts than the Hoff, but it seems not!


----------



## FM001 (May 1, 2011)

I feel so sorry for some of the children who are on BGT, it's so obvious that many are simply doing it to please their parents and live up to their ideals.  Many of the songs sung these kids would never have heard never mind would want to sing, the young boy on last nights show was typical of what I am trying to say here.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 1, 2011)

To be honest, I have found BGT pretty mundane and boring, but last night there was a glimmer of hope in the young boy singer, Ronan/Roland ? and I absolutley loved Out of the Blue, they were just great, I hope they go far   Sheena


----------



## squidge63 (May 1, 2011)

I only have BGT on as there is nothing else on to watch until Casualty.. McIntyre and Hoff are so up themselves, and last night the poor kid with the boa or whatever type of snake it was, was in danger of being choked and all McIntyre could do was keep asking questions milking it for a laugh. Am glad there is a limit on street dancers, they get so boring. Some of the acts are headhunted to go appear on BGT, Diversity were performing in a shopping mall and were spotted and BGT was told about them and they were approached to go on the show. Like anything else it is a big fix.. I wasn't really paying much attention to it, but what was the guy doing who was running around like a looney removing his underwear...!!!!


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> I only have BGT on as there is nothing else on to watch until Casualty.. McIntyre and Hoff are so up themselves, and last night the poor kid with the boa or whatever type of snake it was, was in danger of being choked and all McIntyre could do was keep asking questions milking it for a laugh. Am glad there is a limit on street dancers, they get so boring. Some of the acts are headhunted to go appear on BGT, Diversity were performing in a shopping mall and were spotted and BGT was told about them and they were approached to go on the show. Like anything else it is a big fix.. I wasn't really paying much attention to it, but what was the guy doing who was running around like a looney removing his underwear...!!!!



I dont know his name was andrew or something I have seen him on tele somewhere before but cant put my finger on where.He seemed to think his talent(i use the term loosely) was art and at the same time as revealing layers of underwear he would also paint....Suffice to say he got 3 no's.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 1, 2011)

how on earth does a 12 year old get a voice like ronan's - incredible!  and the a capella group were very clever


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> how on earth does a 12 year old get a voice like ronan's - incredible!  and the a capella group were very clever



He is certainly the one to beat at the moment, he was so stylish as well for one so young..


----------



## HelenP (May 2, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed with the ratio of good acts to dross this year, it's worse than ever.  We're lucky if we get two decent acts per show.  I hope there are some fab acts still to come, otherwis the semis and finals will be pretty dire.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

Well girls rock were bound to get through,I thought it was very exciting...


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

So far tonight they have said yes to every act shown blimey,best tonight so far is james the 11 yr old autistic guy he was absolutly amazing


----------



## teapot8910 (May 7, 2011)

Wow that French dancer was brilliant!!!


----------



## Steff (May 7, 2011)

How come he got there in the first place, its BRITAINS got talent not the world, but hay he was amazingly jaw droppingly good


----------



## HelenP (May 8, 2011)

It was good to see that it wasn't a show FULL of cr*p acts, but having said that, personally I only enjoyed the French dancer (true what you said, Steffie, he doesn't even LIVE here!!) and the autistic 11year old dance - if his talent was honed by a professional he would be absolutely phenomenal.  If he doesn't win, I hope he gets 'spotted' at least, and given further training.  He actually made me cry, he was so good!

xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 8, 2011)

HelenP said:


> It was good to see that it wasn't a show FULL of cr*p acts, but having said that, personally I only enjoyed the French dancer (true what you said, Steffie, he doesn't even LIVE here!!) and the autistic 11year old dance - if his talent was honed by a professional he would be absolutely phenomenal.  If he doesn't win, I hope he gets 'spotted' at least, and given further training.  He actually made me cry, he was so good!
> 
> xx



I only saw 2 acts, the girls, which The Hoff was drolling over, er, he was embarrasing, considering his age, I also agree with steffi about the Frenchman,but boy, he was FANTASTIC, I hope to catch all of the show this afternoon, repeated on ITV1. Sheena


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I only saw 2 acts, the girls, which The Hoff was drolling over, er, he was embarrasing, considering his age, I also agree with steffi about the Frenchman,but boy, he was FANTASTIC, I hope to catch all of the show this afternoon, repeated on ITV1. Sheena



Yes I did think er Hoff you creep,but then again I think his latest g/f is alot younger then him.Mind you I did enjoy watching him on Piers Morgan after BGT


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2011)

Interesting how they were bigging up the Hoff's involvement, given the recent rumour that viewing figures were down partly because of his involvement. The montage they showed of him perving over all the girls was in poor taste I think, especially for a family show. The young boy dancer and the French dancer were excellent - but can another dancer win? I wonder if the young boy has any different styles in his repetoire? That would help him through the next rounds.

Also, it's so contrived when the judges ask for another song from a person/group. They've obviously already been told the situation so it's all rehearsed beforehand. If not, then there are no doubt hundreds of acts that choose the wrong song for their audition but could actually show their talent with a second chance.


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Interesting how they were bigging up the Hoff's involvement, given the recent rumour that viewing figures were down partly because of his involvement. The montage they showed of him perving over all the girls was in poor taste I think, especially for a family show. The young boy dancer and the French dancer were excellent - but can another dancer win? I wonder if the young boy has any different styles in his repetoire? That would help him through the next rounds.
> 
> Also, it's so contrived when the judges ask for another song from a person/group. They've obviously already been told the situation so it's all rehearsed beforehand. If not, then there are no doubt hundreds of acts that choose the wrong song for their audition but could actually show their talent with a second chance.



Yeah Alan spot on it seems week in week out now theyres an act that needs to bring a second song out the hat very boring and predictable


----------



## FM001 (May 9, 2011)

The French lad stole the show, he was like Morph the way he bended his body.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2011)

Have to laugh at the first guy im 64 im diabetic and have one eye.....very boring ZzZZzZ


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2011)

OoOOo Im watching it on me own tonight hehe,,,well so far ive enjoyed 2 and a half men and the scary horror show lot, the funniest moment was the Britney spears inpersonator who had her la las out teehee....x


----------



## HelenP (May 15, 2011)

Sorry Steff, I was working so I opted for Jonathan Creek on a Sky channel that I can't get at home cos we've only got Freeview!!  I like to try and take advantage of the families' Sky TV when I can, makes it more worthwhile, lol.  I can catch up on BGT tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Sorry Steff, I was working so I opted for Jonathan Creek on a Sky channel that I can't get at home cos we've only got Freeview!!  I like to try and take advantage of the families' Sky TV when I can, makes it more worthwhile, lol.  I can catch up on BGT tomorrow.
> 
> xx



Really poor show I thought TBH hun, and the last act was a farce the way they went through x


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> Really poor show I thought TBH hun, and the last act was a farce the way they went through x



I might have to record the repeat and fast forward through the bad bits then - should save me about an hour...


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I might have to record the repeat and fast forward through the bad bits then - should save me about an hour...



Alan dont skip through the Britney wannabee though you might like her


----------



## HelenP (May 15, 2011)

LOVED Jai, the support worker, what a FABulous voice.

LOVED the Circus of Horrors, could watch stuff like that all day, and the slightly less weird but similar act that followed them.

LOVED the Two and a Half men dance act, they were so fast yet perfectly timed!

The Michael Buble mini-me was pretty good, but (as much as I hate to) I agree with David that he could do with a touch more voice training to be BRILLIANT and come back next year with a much better chance.



> and the last act was a farce the way they went through



LOVED the drummers, and soz, but I liked the way they went through, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP (May 15, 2011)

PS - I have a cynical feeling the Britney Spears lookeelikee was using BGT as a means of promoting her act/business ............... plus she can now add "as seen on TV" to her advertising!

xx


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

Why not just invite a member of the audience down to join the judges each week then, what the hell is the point of them 3 if then the flippen crowd whinge and moan for them to change there minds


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 15, 2011)

I rather liked the drummers, and thought they'd done enough to go through - and if they were just a one trick act they'd be found out at the next stage, so was very surprised when david and micheal said no


----------



## HelenP (May 15, 2011)

The words 'set' and 'up' spring to my cynical mind! 

xx


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

HelenP said:


> The words 'set' and 'up' spring to my cynical mind!
> 
> xx



lol well at least nobody was asked to stop singing mid song last night


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Oh no! My neighbour knocked on the door and I missed what happened with the magicians! Will have to try and catch it on ITV1+1!


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2011)

Brilliant end to the show the start was really crap, the young lad Robbie was fab and so was the young rappers, although the subject that they sung about although nice and sweet I think it spoilt it in a way....The magicians at the start were good too


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Steff said:


> Brilliant end to the show the start was really crap, the young lad Robbie was fab and so was the young rappers, although the subject that they sung about although nice and sweet I think it spoilt it in a way....The magicians at the start were good too



Have just seen the magicians - very good! Thought most of the show was pretty poor though, can't see many finalists from this lot. Robbie was cute I suppose, but I thought the rappers were a bit too twee.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 21, 2011)

That pianist was very good, robbie was pretty cute and had a good character, but didn't like his singing tooo much, and amanda was right about the dance act not being anywhere near as good as diversity and flawless


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Ooh yes, I 'd forgotten about the pianist - he was very talented!


----------



## HelenP (May 21, 2011)

Tonight's show was a total yawnfest for me!!

I liked the magician, and I loved the piano player.  Didn't like anything else, hated the dogs, and practically turned inside out cringing at that kid, Wobbie.  HOW were his mum and family not dying with embarrassment??  UGH!!

xx


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Tonight's show was a total yawnfest for me!!
> 
> I liked the magician, and I loved the piano player.  Didn't like anything else, hated the dogs, and practically turned inside out cringing at that kid, Wobbie.  HOW were his mum and family not dying with embarrassment??  UGH!!
> 
> xx



Ah you reminded me of the young piano player he was greatn oh Helen you stick in the mud he was brill not only did he have a good voice he had great character as well, and for him to sing a Frank Sinetra song was just great, most kids in there 20s would not have a clue who he was.

I went upstairs when the dance acts were on its so ZzzZzZ now i hate it, the only ones i caught were the irish ones whos feel and hands illuminated..

lovely to see Loius too


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Felt so sorry for the little fella Robbie, how on earth would a young boy of 7 know who Sinatra is let alone want to dress or sing his songs, these kids are basically living their parents dreams which I find hard to stomach.

Nice to see Louise Walsh back, just a pity they can't keep him and send Hasselhoff packing.


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2011)

toby said:


> songs, these kids are basically living their parents dreams which I find hard to stomach.


Oh come on dont be so synical.. Just cause of the boys age dont mean he cant like/know frank sinatra, im 28 years old and i fancy des o conner.... thats not cause my mum did though


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Steff said:


> Oh come on dont be so synical.. Just cause of the boys age dont mean he cant like/know frank sinatra, im 28 years old and i fancy des o conner.... thats not cause my mum did though




No I don't see myself as cynical Steff - I'm just saying it as I see it.


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2011)

toby said:


> No I don't see myself as cynical Steff - I'm just saying it as I see it.



Fair incum, all allowed our opinions

still freinds??


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

toby said:


> Felt so sorry for the little fella Robbie, how on earth would a young boy of 7 know who Sinatra is let alone want to dress or sing his songs, these kids are basically living their parents dreams which I find hard to stomach.
> 
> Nice to see Louise Walsh back, just a pity they can't keep him and send Hasselhoff packing.



Have to say, when I was little most of the records/artists I listened to would have been of a similar disparity of age. My Mum got given a load of records from the 40s and 50s when we got our first record player (a lot of them were 78s made out of shellac!) so I used to listen to people like Harry Belafonte, Lena Horne, and Elvis, of course!  He did have a good voice, but needs some coaching as his timing wasn't great (although that probably showed he was a 'natural' rather than stage school trained)


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Steff said:


> still freinds??






Of course.


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Have to say, when I was little most of the records/artists I listened to would have been of a similar disparity of age. My Mum got given a load of records from the 40s and 50s when we got our first record player (a lot of them were 78s made out of shellac!) so I used to listen to people like Harry Belafonte, Lena Horne, and Elvis, of course!  He did have a good voice, but needs some coaching as his timing wasn't great (although that probably showed he was a 'natural' rather than stage school trained)



Listened to a lot of old stuff myself as a young child Northerner but the difference is my parents didn't dress me in clothes unsuitable for my age and expect me to sing in front of hundreds of people.  There are children who enjoy performing make no mistake - but I have a suspicion that little Robbie was gently pushed into performing on BGT.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

toby said:


> Listened to a lot of old stuff myself as a young child Northerner but the difference is my parents didn't dress me in clothes unsuitable for my age and expect me to sing in front of hundreds of people.  There are children who enjoy performing make no mistake - but I have a suspicion that little Robbie was gently pushed into performing on BGT.



My mum dressed me as Richard Dimbleby (Jonathan and David's dad) when I was 4. Me and my sister (she was the Queen) won third place in the fancy dress!  She didn't make me sing though


----------



## FM001 (May 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> She didn't make me sing though




Maybe just as well.


----------



## HelenP (May 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> oh Helen you stick in the mud he was brill not only did he have a good voice he had great character as well



Soz, not a stick in the mud, I just didn't like him!!  I work with kids, I look after kids and I volunteer with kids and I've had three of me own, so it's not that I don't like kids, lol, I just wasn't entertained by that young lad.

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

They seem to have a lot of footballers on tonight's show


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2011)

PMSL Yeah I know, well at least its on every day this week BGT woo


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> PMSL Yeah I know, well at least its on every day this week BGT woo



Ooh yes! I'd forgotten that!


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ooh yes! I'd forgotten that!



Gunna be one eck of a week, BGT every night follwed by corry every night too lol. x


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Guy on bike brill


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Aagh! I thought it started at 8 pm!


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Aagh! I thought it started at 8 pm!



whoops sorry northey forgot i was in a huff so would of said otherwise lol

as usual the good ones are on for 5 seconds x


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> whoops sorry northey forgot i was in a huff so would of said otherwise lol
> 
> as usual the good ones are on for 5 seconds x



Have I missed anything worth watching on ITV +1? Hoep I wasn't the cause of your huff!


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Have I missed anything worth watching on ITV +1? Hoep I wasn't the cause of your huff!



you? never lol

nothing really like i say guy on boke doing tricks was good 

some weird german guy in the navy was o he was bizarre to extreme


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> you? never lol
> 
> nothing really like i say guy on boke doing tricks was good
> 
> some weird german guy in the navy was o he was bizarre to extreme



Just realised that if I try and catch up on ITV +1 then I'll miss the end of the ITV programme! Will have to record the repeat


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

They are putting some right rubbish through!


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

yup hope simon has his say


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> yup hope simon has his say



Yes, the trouble is that the Hoff, as a Yank, doesn't really get half the acts, and if you've ever seen the American show their idea of talent tends to be quite a bit different. I've fallen out with Simon though after putting Cheryl through it - I heard it suggested today that she's off the UK XF too?


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, the trouble is that the Hoff, as a Yank, doesn't really get half the acts, and if you've ever seen the American show their idea of talent tends to be quite a bit different. I've fallen out with Simon though after putting Cheryl through it - I heard it suggested today that she's off the UK XF too?



who would have her back though, she dumped the UK for pastures new and it didnt work out x


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

How can they kick out either of those dancers? They were both terrific! I don't blame Cheryl for trying to break the American market, it's the way her life has gone for as long as she's known it, seeking bigger and better fame...


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> How can they kick out either of those dancers? They were both terrific! I don't blame Cheryl for trying to break the American market, it's the way her life has gone for as long as she's known it, seeking bigger and better fame...



I know they let some awesome acts go, on other hand they let some crap ones go thorugh to semis


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> I know they let some awesome acts go, on other hand they let some crap ones go thorugh to semis



Iknow they were a bit similar, but they let similar singers go through! And just seeing the singing dog - my dog could sing as well as that - those danceres both had proper talent!


----------



## Blythespirit (May 29, 2011)

Slap me for being cynical if you like but they always put through the acts they want to see in the final together with a fair number of average/rubbish acts to make sure that the poor ignorant voting public vote for the acts they are supposed to. Why else would they have put the eye popping guy and the Arnie impersonator through? I'm glad they didn't put Wobbie and the snake girl through. Not sure who I want to win yet. XXXXX


----------



## HelenP (May 29, 2011)

I'm INCENSED!!!  HOW could they send that FANTASTIC dancer home, and yet put through eye popping man??  He's more talented - REALLY?? ?? ?? 

And HOW many dog acts, FGS !!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 30, 2011)

and am I the only one who thought the handbell ringers were as dull as dishwater?


----------



## Jennywren (May 30, 2011)

Bring back Simon the shows gone crazy !!!!!


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

First  live show starting just now x


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

love the jibe from dec saying to simon do you understand me alright lol x


----------



## FM001 (May 30, 2011)

The lad on the bike was by far the best on last night show, I was gobsmacked and can see him getting into the last 3 if he varies the act.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

toby said:


> The lad on the bike was by far the best on last night show, I was gobsmacked and can see him getting into the last 3 if he varies the act.



yeah amazing


the first act on tonight had the men all drooling i wonder why


----------



## FM001 (May 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> the first act on tonight had the men all drooling i wonder why





I can guess which act it is  I'm Sky+ it and will watch it in 20 minutes time, I like to do this so I can skip through the adverts.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Still nothing been done about the screaming banshees in the audience then, I reckon they must audition the loudest person they can and bring her along to the live shows.

Boring I thought alot of it was same as first time we saw girls


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

toby said:


> I can guess which act it is  I'm Sky+ it and will watch it in 20 minutes time, I like to do this so I can skip through the adverts.



Your a clever man


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> Still nothing been done about the screaming banshees in the audience then, I reckon they must audition the loudest person they can and bring her along to the live shows.
> 
> Boring I thought alot of it was same as first time we saw girls



I agree Steff, although they are obviously lovely ladies, the act was mostly just twirling the fire sticks and not much else.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Ive gone always do when dogs that talented come on, shame they never see to win BGT there so good xx


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

I better not say anything then, lol

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

HelenP said:


> I better not say anything then, lol
> 
> xx



lol best not,pistols at dawn


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

How can a talented dancer like the one who got rejected yesterday lose out to this Arnie guy? Didn't see him first time round, and thought how did he get through?


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

on record cause of eastenders x


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> lol best not,pistols at dawn



However, I CANNOT keep quiet about that flamin' Terminator guy. What a lot of utter DRIVEL !! And that dancer Michael got thrown out to keep the likes of HIM in ?? ?? ??

I may not be able to watch much more of this............

xx


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Oh Thank God, and with the pianist, we at last have some talent !

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Oh Thank God, and with the pianist, we at last have some talent !
> 
> xx



He's terrific


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> He's terrific



PERsonally I would've preferred to hear him play a popular classical tune (one that's known to the audience via an advert, probably, lol) but I can understand the reason he went with the 'pop' tunes.

xx


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Wow, verrrry slick routine from the sisters.

xx


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

AAARRRRGGGHHHH !!!!  CAR CRASH !!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

Oh dear Ted, and I'm afraid she is very flat


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Why can't the judges tell the truth, just cos he's an ol' boy??  He was awful, she was awful, they didn't go well together, the songs didn't go well together, they were both as flat as pancakes.  

There's no room for sentimentality, tell it like it is.  HORRIBLE racket!!  

sorry to those of a sensitive nature, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Why can't the judges tell the truth, just cos he's an ol' boy??  He was awful, she was awful, they didn't go well together, the songs didn't go well together, they were both as flat as pancakes.
> 
> There's no room for sentimentality, tell it like it is.  HORRIBLE racket!!
> 
> ...



I thought they were very condescending because of his age. Agree it was a racket!


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Aww this young lad is so good..


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful Ronan


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

D'oh!  Wish he hadn't chosen that final note!!

But yes, very good otherwise!

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

dont actually remember the bruce sistaz must of missed that episode x


well ive forgotte the format but i think tonight either the piano player or ronan should go through


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Just looked it up - the act with the highest votes goes through automatically, then the judges choose between the 2nd and 3rd placed act.  So 2 in total will go through.

I'd like it to be the piano player, and either boy singer, martial arts sisters or bike boy.  (although I'll be happy as long as it's not the dogs, the terminator or the gran'pa!)

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Just looked it up - the act with the highest votes goes through automatically, then the judges choose between the 2nd and 3rd placed act.  So 2 in total will go through.
> 
> I'd like it to be the piano player, and either boy singer, martial arts sisters or bike boy.  (although I'll be happy as long as it's not the dogs, the terminator or the gran'pa!)
> 
> xx



what do you have against the dogs? thats a talent they have there, i can barely get my dog to sit...


----------



## Jennywren (May 30, 2011)

Ronan to go through automatically and then either man on piano or boy on bike , pure skill lol


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Steff said:


> what do you have against the dogs? thats a talent they have there, i can barely get my dog to sit...



I don't disagree that it's a talent, but it's not one that entertains ME personally. In the same way that Katherine Jenkins, Michael Ball, Garth Brooks, Wayne Rooney, Jonny Wilkinson, Freddie Flintoff, Jamie Oliver, Heston Blumenthall etc are all talented, but I personally don't want to watch any of them. Different strokes and all that.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Fair enough x

What a surprise to see spellbound..


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Still loving Spellbound. 

Wonder who the guests will be for the rest of the week?

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Aww my poor doggies went out 

thanks god stuart went and also girls rock..........and ted and grace wooooo

Ahhh well that final 3 was as obvious as my big bottom


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 30, 2011)

3 exceptional acts tonight (cyclist, ronan and piano man), 1 very good (the martial arts)

and a couple of dismal ones...

yay - and the 3 best were the top 3....


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Oh no, the judges now have to choose between pianist and bike boy, that's a toughie.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

oooooh the hoff fluffed it haha...........cmon joe


god cmon you morons dragging it out or what 


what a surprise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 30, 2011)

OOOOH _ I can't take it!


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

god dammit it !!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenP (May 30, 2011)

Please please please when Paul comes back in the final let him play something 'concert pianist' worthy, to show his true talent, and not just a reasonably good piano player playing easy listening pop tunes.

xx


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

Laughing all the way with BGMT on itv2........talking to stuart arnold at the minute he cant stop going into his act halfway through a convo


----------



## margie (May 30, 2011)

I missed most of it - obviously I have not been paying attention - I spotted this thread and saw about 2 acts on ITV1+1 - they need to sort themselves out though as they still gave the numbers out despite the fact they must have closed - aren't they meant to put a message across the screen to say that lines have closed. 

I didn't see the pianist's performance but did just catch Ronan.


----------



## Jennywren (May 31, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Ronan to go through automatically and then either man on piano or boy on bike , pure skill lol



Like i said in earlier post these were the 3 i liked , but where is simon coming from ????? when he saw joe (bike man ) he said he was act of night (that was before ronan) then he put paul (pianist ) through all tatics im afraid ,i think he wants Ronan to win and saw the pianist as less competition


----------



## HelenP (May 31, 2011)

Lol, I read it differently.  I think Simon thought Joe was brilliant, but thought Paul had more potential to be brilliant-er (!)  if he chose to play something a bit more serious, so is hoping that Paul will show his true brilliance in the final.  

Just me, then? lol.

xx
(apologies for over-use of the b word, lol)


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

A bit poor tonight  Didn't really like Herbie the first time around and he's not much better now. Enchanted weren't great, but the first act were quite good. Hope it improves! They seem to be stretching it out as much as they can, with ad breaks after every act.


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2011)

itv+1 tonight im afriad, days gone by id miss anything to watch this but ive just lost interest


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

Steff said:


> itv+1 tonight im afriad, days gone by id miss anything to watch this but ive just lost interest



Don't blame you! They've even resorted to bringing back people who got rejected!


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Don't blame you! They've even resorted to bringing back people who got rejected!



she was dreadful! however did she get invited back?


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> she was dreadful! however did she get invited back?



Apparently The Hoff fancied her or something...

New Bounce were nowhere near as good as the judges were making out!


----------



## Jennywren (May 31, 2011)

Pretty poor , i'd like to know how they decide who goes on what show , last night they was a few who could'ave gone on where as tonight , i must say when ever i see jean martyn shes great she just makes me feel happy all that enthusiasm lol that what a variety show act used to be


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 31, 2011)

Apparently New Bounce are part of the cast in the Michael Jackson story on the west end


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me who went through last night, i only know one . 

cheers


----------



## FM001 (Jun 1, 2011)

New Bounce and Jean Matyn Steff.


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

toby said:


> New Bounce and Jean Matyn Steff.



Thanks Toby  not surprised really, only other ones i remotely liked where the magicians


----------



## FM001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Last nights show was a big disappointment, Jean was alright for a laugh first time around but didn't care for last night's performance, New Bounce - well seen these acts 100's of times now and to be honest there getting boring.  The lad on the bike should have been in the top two on Monday night, the boy singer Rowan Park was very good and thank god his parents didn't have him dressed like Quentin Crisp this time around.


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

toby said:


> Last nights show was a big disappointment, Jean was alright for a laugh first time around but didn't care for last night's performance, New Bounce - well seen these acts 100's of times now and to be honest there getting boring.  The lad on the bike should have been in the top two on Monday night, the boy singer Rowan Park was very good and thank god his parents didn't have him dressed like Quentin Crisp this time around.



Yeah i agree Joe on the bike should have got through over Paul.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm predicting the young boy dancer will go through tonight


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

arghh im recording it again,will watch tomorrow, does anyone know when the french guy that dances is on??


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought the fabulous French dancer was given the boot.  That's why a lot of ppl - including me - were enraged, when acts like the deluded Britney impersonator, to name just ONE, were kept in.

Didn't like anyone on last night's show except Two and a Half Men (the 3-man dance act) and the Magic Act. and neither of them got through.

Mostly last night I got the feeling the judges were watching a totally different show to the one I was watching!  Has there been a ban on them telling the acts the truth about how bad they were?

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Thought the fabulous French dancer was given the boot.  That's why a lot of ppl - including me - were enraged, when acts like the deluded Britney impersonator, to name just ONE, were kept in.
> 
> Didn't like anyone on last night's show except Two and a Half Men (the 3-man dance act) and the Magic Act. and neither of them got through.
> 
> ...



Ah did he cant remember, yeah when I watched earlier today I thought i must of been missing something, there judging ability is the pits at the moment.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ah did he cant remember, yeah when I watched earlier today I thought i must of been missing something, there judging ability is the pits at the moment.



Yes, the French dancer was placed in direct competition with the Matrix dancer, who got through. Really unfair, given the talentless dross they have put through


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

Abyss-mal!  Also, when the camera does the long shots on these types of act I can't actually see what's happening, the figures on stage are so tiny!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Abyss-mal!  Also, when the camera does the long shots on these types of act I can't actually see what's happening, the figures on stage are so tiny!



Lol, that's what I was thinking, as I'm watching on a 14" portable with pretty poor reception, lol.  

Also, with some acts, such as this dance act, I don't get why they use a 'busy' background/light show, as it totally detracts from what the dancers are doing.  I couldn't get into Abyss at all, cos of those blimmin' red triangle things in the background!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, the French dancer was placed in direct competition with the Matrix dancer, who got through. Really unfair, given the talentless dross they have put through



so which is through to semis ? sorry im lost and have they been on this week yet?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

Steff said:


> so which is through to semis ? sorry im lost and have they been on this week yet?



The Matrix dancer is through, the bendy Frenchman was kicked out  Mr Matrix hasn't been on yet (not on tonight)


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The Matrix dancer is through, the bendy Frenchman was kicked out



thanks ALan im a bad girl, i should just watch but so much other stuff on lol


shall not watch this woman on now though(shakes head)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

Les the impressionist was great - love his Kevin Webster!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

That impressionist was BRILLIANT!!!!  He's my favourite of ALL the acts we've seen so far this week.  And, I have to say, he's one of the best impressionists I've ever seen, his voices are spot on.  I really hope he gets into the final.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

ahh got 25 mins i peace now with this, hope this boy is fab again

good song chioce kid simon will be pleased 

Nice performance , someone left the cooker on though blimey


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh man, this boy made me cry again, just as he did in his audition!!  He's fantastic, and PERRfect song choice (I thought same as you Steff, about how Simon would be pleased, lol).

Sorry Mr. Impressionist, boy dancer is now my fave of the week so far!!
(just call me Mrs. Fickle, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

These two are gonna be amazing! NOT


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

Steff said:


> These two are gonna be amazing! NOT



I actually thought they were pretty good!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought they were much better than in their audition!  I liked the choice of music, the way it was dark, then went lighter, then back to dark, more contrast than last time.  And obviously lots of practice.

But don't think they're 'final-worthy'.

It's gotta be boy dancer and impressionist for me tonight.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just realised - 'Gay and Alan'. that's me and Gay Gasper every day for 15 minutes!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

Yayy, my faves went through.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

HelenP said:


> Yayy, my faves went through.
> 
> xx



Watching NCIS - who were the top three?


----------



## HelenP (Jun 1, 2011)

It was The Impressionist, The Boy Dancer and The Bell Ringers.

David, Michael and Simon voted for Dancer.  Amanda is currently looking under the desk for the marbles she lost during the vote!! 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2011)

HelenP said:


> It was The Impressionist, The Boy Dancer and The Bell Ringers.
> 
> David, Michael and Simon voted for Dancer.  Amanda is currently looking under the desk for the marbles she lost during the vote!!
> 
> xx



Haha! Thanks Helen


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

Just caught up now...blimey it really was trash tonight barr james and les...Very good impressions especially ross kemp that was amazing...

As for James theres something about him that really pulls you in, makes me cry everytime lol

P.S as for somins big news I'd love it to be the public vote to see who out of ant and dec wont be presenting on the final show


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Thanks Helen



Cowell also said he had a big announcement to make tommorrow about the final.
he said cryptically to Ant and Dec, one of you will be in the Final.
I reckon he meant a Geordie like them would be in the Final i.e. Cheryl Kerl brought back to judge the final


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Cowell also said he had a big announcement to make tommorrow about the final.
> he said cryptically to Ant and Dec, one of you will be in the Final.
> I reckon he meant a Geordie like them would be in the Final i.e. Cheryl Kerl brought back to judge the final



OooOo now that would be a shocker.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 2, 2011)

the dog act and lip syncher had me reaching for the sick bag last night!

thought abyss were pretty good though!


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2011)

Preety numb skullingly boring I thought
Alan can you rename this thread britiand talentless lol x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

Oops! Forgot it was on - have I missed anything good/worth watching on ITV+1?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 2, 2011)

my votes on out of the blue and stephen hall tonight!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> my votes on out of the blue and stephen hall tonight!



I quite liked Edward, there was so much rubbish on tonight though they'll be struggling for a top three!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

Hurrah! The French dancer is back!  Stage managed though!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 2, 2011)

Uncle Simon came good!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely and totally LOVED Jai, the Scottish singer.  Several steps down the ladder from him were Out of the Blue, Stephen Hall and Edward Reid, don't care who accompanies Jai into the final.

WOW WOW WOWWWW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at Jessie J, she's blimmin' BRILLIANT!!!  (didn't know she was gonna be guesting, but that explains how come the girl singer early in the programme couldn't sing one of her songs, maybe, which I thought would've been perfect for her!)

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 2, 2011)

YAY!!  So glad Michael the French dancer is back in the show, but what utter bast***s, putting him in the same show as Razzy - one of them could easily have been amongst tonight's dross, and we could've had them both in the final!! (I know, some people are never happy, are they, lol).  But I guess they're trying to cut down on the dancers.  SHame, cos personally I LOVE watching solo dancers.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

HelenP said:


> YAY!!  So glad Michael the French dancer is back in the show, but what utter bast***s, putting him in the same show as Razzy - one of them could easily have been amongst tonight's dross, and we could've had them both in the final!! (I know, some people are never happy, are they, lol).  But I guess they're trying to cut down on the dancers.  SHame, cos personally I LOVE watching solo dancers.
> 
> xx



Agree with you fully, they both should be in the final - and may be still, but would have had a better chance if not put against each other.

Bah! Edward should have won over Stephen!

Stephen is the same age as me!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Stephen is the same age as me!



No WAY?? ??  He easily looks mid sixties!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

HelenP said:


> No WAY?? ??  He easily looks mid sixties!!
> 
> xx



He's 53, I'm nearly 53!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I have to admit I absolutely hate programs like this, neve a good word about, and unil tonight I've not watch one of program!  But alas had to agree to watch it if I wanted a cup of tea!  (deal done with daughter)  So I sat there quietly whinging as one does when enforced to watch something against one's will

Well that is until the scottish chap came on Jai...

Mind blowing performance or what...

The only complaint I could make and this would have been beyond his control, he should have had a full orchestra to back him he could sing that song with a lot more powerful music with a lot of ommph behind, as has the power in his voice to be above the music and stand out..

Whether I watch the final I don't know but doubt is, but if somebody give him a record contract I be buying his record..

Paul Potts no2 me thinks..


----------



## HelenP (Jun 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> He's 53, I'm nearly 53!



Gobsmacked!!  He's younger than ME, but looks at least 10 years older!  But he does have a kindly face..............

xx


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm 53 and I hope he looks older than me! XXXXX


----------



## FM001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Last nights BGT was so disappointing and I didn't care who was in the last three as they were all rubbish, the 19 year old girl who sang was the best of the bunch and I hated the way Cowell destroyed her confidence and said she looked ''huge in that dress''

Simon has let fame and fortune go to his head now, he struts about as if everyone worships him and hangs on to his every word, I just wish Cowell had kept out of things and left the other judges see the show through to the end.  

I was hoping last night that the surprise act to come back was Joe on his bike.


----------



## HelenP (Jun 3, 2011)

Dammit, I'm gonna miss the first half of tonight's heat!  And I particularly wanted to see the two dancers!  Hopefully I'll be able to watch from about 9.0pm on the +1 channel.

Tomorrow I'll have to leave for work just after 9, so will be hopping about between ITV1 and +1 !!  Oh well, gotta bring the pennies home, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2011)

Just caught up with BGT my god it really is a pile of poo this year, of course the out and out winner last night was Jai closely follwed by the other scottish fella but he was kicked out for that insane stephen hall what an utter embarrestment that show has become

Now tonights semi finals should be good with both the dancers in it


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2011)

The way it's going it would appear the the two dancers are going to be performing very close together. I think it's totally unfair the way they have been treated. Oh my! those young rappers are on, terrible!  Have they only got one song?


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The way it's going it would appear the the two dancers are going to be performing very close together. I think it's totally unfair the way they have been treated. Oh my! those young rappers are on, terrible!  Have they only got one song?



Just caught them and my son turned and said thats what they did last time, then saw the guy whos eyes pop out the only good choice they made was to buzz him 4 times what a loser.....


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2011)

Just caught up with all the show now,, best till last I thought, the hula hoop girl was funny nothing more, the french guy micheal went home but i think he was the weaker dancer, the poor rapper guys were gutted but maybe if they had come back with a diffirent subject to there rap it might have impressed..

the right 3 were in the final 3, i loved the pup and pippa and cried the dancer was mezmorising and Micheal was fab too, but the best 2 for the final went through tonight.

Stupid Simon saying he would like them both back being a total utter idiot he knows how the show works lol.....


p.s did anyone here simon went to the met police over allegations he has groomed ronan parke for the last 2 years


----------



## HelenP (Jun 4, 2011)

Saw the Ronan Parke letter a few days ago after reading about it on DS.  Funnily enough, the book I've just finisihed (Caught by Harlan Coben) has as part of it's subject matter false defamation of character by anonymous bloggers!!  Can't believe it's front page news on all the papers today, and I'm glad Simon addressed the matter at the beginning of the show.

French dancer Michael Moral was a tad disappointing, maybe if he'd had more time to prepare another routine...........but what a FABulous body, lol)

Razzy really lifted his game, I thought (but isn't he a funny shape??).

Didn't really enjoy anyone else on the show tonight.  Antonio Popeye - WHYYY did the judges bring him into the semi finals and then blast him?  They knew what his act was!  Although Simon WAS right, he hardly did any eye popping at all tonight.  But worse than being a one trick pony, is being a one trick pony who is TOTALLY bereft of any personality whatsoever!  I wanted to slap him, the miserale oaf!!

JLS and Diversity - SUPERB!!

xx


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 4, 2011)

HelenP said:


> French dancer Michael Moral was a tad disappointing, maybe if he'd had more time to prepare another routine...........but what a FABulous body, lol)
> 
> Razzy really lifted his game, I thought (but isn't he a funny shape??).
> 
> xx



I couldn't understand why a Frenchman and a Rumanian were on a show called Britain's Got Talent.
Should be a showcase and an opportunity for young British artists


----------



## margie (Jun 4, 2011)

There are several stories in the tabloids today about how the producers manipulate things

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-7-given-boot-days-travel-London-round.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tains-Got-Talent-producers-investigated-.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Simon-Cowell-fears-backlash-claims-fixed.html


----------



## FM001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pippa and the dog were brilliant and should have been in the top two, she had a beautiful voice and the reaction of the dog was priceless, only hope BGT is a stepping stone to a future in music for Pippa as a voice like hers should be heard and certainly not forgotten.


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

toby said:


> Pippa and the dog were brilliant and should have been in the top two, she had a beautiful voice and the reaction of the dog was priceless, only hope BGT is a stepping stone to a future in music for Pippa as a voice like hers should be heard and certainly not forgotten.



Well said Toby I loved her first audition and last night she stepped it up so many levels, I hope she gets something out of BGT


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I hope you all have your winner picked out for me its Razzy or Ronan..I will be taping it so please dont mention the winner or i'll be so unhappy  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well I hope you all have your winner picked out for me its Razzy or Ronan..I will be taping it so please dont mention the winner or i'll be so unhappy  xx



I'm with you on those predictions Steff! Promise not to leak the result!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I'd LIKE the winner to be Jai or Razzy.  Or James.  Or Les. 

I think it'll BE Ronan or Razzy.

Luckily, I'll be driving to my job in the break between shows, so I prob. won't miss any, yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jun 4, 2011)

PS - I've been meaning to say this all week - apart from the week of the updo and the bright red lipstick, I think Amanda Holden has looked absolutely GORGEOUS every night.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

HelenP said:


> PS - I've been meaning to say this all week - apart from the week of the updo and the bright red lipstick, I think Amanda Holden has looked absolutely GORGEOUS every night.
> 
> xx



Wooo getting it all out now eh Helen lol....
I really dont mind if you leak the winner honest! x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Amanda is very lovely and would suit a short haircut 

Stephen was funny, but tried to include too many songs in his routine. I hope Razy is able to bring something a little different to his act tonight - he's great, but I suspect people might not vote if he does the same routine.


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Amanda is very lovely and would suit a short haircut
> 
> Stephen was funny, but tried to include too many songs in his routine. I hope Razy is able to bring something a little different to his act tonight - he's great, but I suspect people might not vote if he does the same routine.



whos stephen again? the old fella?


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Hows it going ?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> whos stephen again? the old fella?



That's the one! (although he's the same age as me, so less of the old!)



Steff said:


> Hows it going ?



OK, not brilliant, but hardly surprising given the acts that have got through this year. Jean's a laugh, but not really that good, wasn't quite as impressed with the impressionist. Have to say that, once he got going, Ronan was in a league of his own.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

I likw the Scottish man singer.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Good grief! This American girl is astonishing!


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Good grief! This American girl is astonishing!



who is she


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> who is she



She won last year's America's got Talent - if I could vote for her tonight I would!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

She was wonderful wasn't she. Not sure who is going to win it tonight but think they will be under the age of 25


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

lol 

any updates?? shud know soon


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> lol
> 
> any updates?? shud know soon



Phone lines closed, I reckon it will be Ronan.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

My predications are

1. Ronan
2. New Bounce
3. Scottish singer 
4. Pianist


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Well blow me down with a feather!


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well blow me down with a feather!



telllllll me


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wish I had put money on him to win at the bookies


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> telllllll me



Are you sure?


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Are you sure?



Alan ill go naked for u if u tell me ahahhahahah


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

Go on Alan tell her the man dancer won


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> Alan ill go naked for u if u tell me ahahhahahah



It was the Scottish singer! Ronan came second! Don't catch a chill!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 4, 2011)

Steff the winner is


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It was the Scottish singer! Ronan came second! Don't catch a chill!



rofl ahhhh im saved lol 

thank u


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 4, 2011)

surprise result - but a deserving winner!


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 5, 2011)

Jai has always been in my top 3 , i think it was the right song choice that helped , a great song (by Josh Groban ) with great lyrics  Well done Jai


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

By popular demand p ) a quick summary of my thoughts on the BGT final: (Can't remember exact order, soz)

*Stephen Hall, comedy dancer* - same high standard, good timekeeping etc, moderately entertaining

*Jean Martyn, madwoman on keyboard* - sorry, can't stand her, don't find her a BIT amusing

*Michael Collings, very ordinary singer* - always thought he was very overrated, and didn't reckon this performance much either.

*Paul, piano player* - I cringed when he said he was gonna play his own composition, but I thought it was fantastic, lovely tune, played brilliantly, he is so gifted.  He would be perfect as a music writer for movies, given that he just has to see something and hears music. 

*Les Gibson, Impressionist* - Biggest disappointment o the night for me, I'd loved him in the audtions and semifinal, but his voices were so bad last night. 

*James Hobley, boy dancer* - Thought he was okay, preferred his semi final performance, but this one didn't 'touch' me as much, somehow.  But still good.

*Ronan Parke, boy singer* - up til the final, I'd thought he was just okay, but MAN, did he raise his game, I thought that performance was excellent, loved it.

*Razy, Romanian dancer* - Again, a little disappointed, but couldn't help liking the performance, just not as much as previously.

*Jai, Scottish singer* - love love loved it.  Have loved everything he's done so far, the final performance was no exception.  If I had voted, it would have been for him.  So I'm very happy that he won.  

*New Bounce, JLS wannabes* - didn't like them at all up to now, their voices grated on me, but I thought they really pulled it out of the bag, and sounded really good.  THAT's what practice does for ya!

All in all, found the show a little disappointing, only really enjoyed 2 or 3 of the acts.  But in the end, would have been happy for Jai or Ronan to have won.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Yayyy thanks Helen,i have to agree very dissapointing this year...but the best man won it hope he has a massive career x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Great assessment Helen  Agree especially about Michael, his clip for votes showed just how flat his singing was  - the best thing about it was it was a great song. Jai came out of the blue a bit for me as I hadn't seen his audition and must have also missed his semifinal! Think he will make a good West End singer. Ronan's going to make it anyway, and if Razy can expand his repertoire he'll make money out of it. It would have been interesting to see Razy on a show like SYTYCD, to see how he coped with the different dance genres.


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Wanted to say i have just watched Ronans final performance  again and it gave me goosebumps

Off the subject i hear Cheryl Cole is now back on the judging panel in the US


----------



## HelenP (Jun 5, 2011)

I liked Razy's explanation of why he included the fire in his act, instead of just the dancing - "I knew I wasn't going to win, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to show what else I can do".  Makes good business sense!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

HelenP said:


> I liked Razy's explanation of why he included the fire in his act, instead of just the dancing - "I knew I wasn't going to win, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to show what else I can do".  Makes good business sense!
> 
> xx



An excellent point, and he was very good at it too!


----------

